# Game of Life oder Minesweeper



## Mokkochristo (22. Mrz 2012)

Hallo..
Ich habe in der Schule folgende Aufgaben bekommen, die wie eine Klausur benotet werden:
Und zwar entweder Game of Life oder Minesweaper programmieren mit GUI und beim GoL mit Speicher.
Ich verstehe zwar die Strukturen undsoweiter, kann diese aber nicht anwenden..

Nun wollte ich fragen, ob jemand einen funktionierenden Quellcode hat, da ich im Internet nur unvollständige Codes finde, die mir nicht weiterhelfen.
Auch Methoden, die ich dazu benutzen könnte wären schonmal sinnvoll!

Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mrz 2012)

> Auch Methoden, die ich dazu benutzen könnte wären schonmal sinnvoll!
wäre das nicht
> da ich im Internet nur unvollständige Codes finde
?

hier ein Link der für mich vollständig aussieht, wobei nicht ausprobiert
Minesweeper in Java - Gumstix User Wiki

aber ob das sinnvoll als Aufgabenlösung ist?..


----------



## Mokkochristo (22. Mrz 2012)

Dient ja erstmal nur zur Ideenfindung, muss ja dazu ne Dokumentation schreiben, nur das Anwenden finde ich recht schwer!


----------

